# Laptopkauf



## Padawan (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mir einen neuen Laptop kaufen und wollte deshalb fragen, worauf ich achten soll.

Mit dem Laptop werde ich neben "Office"-Aufgaben (also schreiben, surfen usw.) auch Spiele Spielen, die relativ neu auf dem Markt sind.
Das Laptop soll für mindestens 5-6 Jahre genutzt werden.

Ich hatte oft gelesen, dass manche Grafikkarten,keinen eigenen Speicher haben und deshalb ihre Leistungen mit dem Arbeitsspeicher (bzw. der Festplatte) "teilen", sodass der Arbeitsspeicher (bzw. die Festplatte) entsprechend voll ausgenutzt werden kann. Dies möchte ich natürlich nicht! Worauf muss ich dabei achten?

Das Laptop sollte natürlich auch nicht extrem teuer sein.

Lg Tron36


----------

